# Plastidipped Interior Silver Trim



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Finally built up the courage (and the patience) to pull out the silver trim in the Cruze. Grabbed a can of plastidip and went to town. Ended up coating around the radio, around the shifter, as well as on the shifter. It just looks so much cleaner (IMO). Now to get rid of the greyish beigeish panels on the dash/door... anyone know if THOSE can be painted? They're soft feeling so I don't want to mess that up. I just can't seem to find the black mesh kit online.
> 
> View attachment 6959
> View attachment 6958


Do the trim pieces just pop off? I was thinking about doing the same in my car (I'm not a fan of the silver and it's all scratched)


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Do the trim pieces just pop off? I was thinking about doing the same in my car (I'm not a fan of the silver and it's all scratched)


Yup! Well, kind of sort of. For the bottom portion you have to start at the top by the HVAC controls and work your way down to pop off the tabs. Also have to be careful since the TC & the drive mode indicator are both screwed in. Tops easy, just need to be careful with the vents! I just used the back of a plastic knife for kids. No sharp edges, worked nicely.

I also had the same problem with it being all scratched. I was vacuuming it and the hose destroyed it. It's like $205 on GMAccessories for the two pieces. Way overpriced for two pieces of plastic that are so easily damaged.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i want to paint mine to match my crystal red tintcoat im just too afraid to do it!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> i want to paint mine to match my crystal red tintcoat im just too afraid to do it!



Chuv did a nice little write up here on how to do it. It's a good place to get an idea of how to pop it all out  the only thing I had an issue with was the shifter... which may or may not had a clip snap, but it hasn't seemed to do any damage to tightness.

I take pictures of things, and make coffee for my income, I'm not exactly the smoothest when it comes to interior modifications... so if I can do it, I have a feeling you probably could too!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Mahoney, is it possible to get a picture if the entire dash?

Martin, I highly recommend you doing it. Coinneach did his to match his ice blue exterior and it looks really nice, like it came stock even.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Mick said:


> Hey Mahoney, is it possible to get a picture if the entire dash?
> 
> Martin, I highly recommend you doing it. Coinneach did his to match his ice blue exterior and it looks really nice, like it came stock even.











Don't mind the tape on the window controls.. just got it tinted yesterday! Haha.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Great idea. I'm going to do this when i get home!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks, looks really good. Like the lighting too!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice job, it actually looks really good! Now I need to do something with those, thanks for the motivation!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you for this idea. I just did mine tonight. How did you to the steering wheel?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

akrupocin said:


> Thank you for this idea. I just did mine tonight. How did you to the steering wheel?


That would be the standard LS Steering wheel (with connectivity), we don't get the trim on it!


And thanks for the positive feedback everyone, glad a few of you are going to try it as well, definitely update this thread with photos after, love to see what else people do!


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Before






After


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

that looks so nice and clean...i wish i had the balls to take open my center console but i know id mess it up somehow


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

i wanna do this but how do you think id go about doing the steering wheel


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

GM Cruze Leather Steering Wheel technical guide

Im not ready to do it this way, it can stay silver for now.


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> i want to paint mine to match my crystal red tintcoat im just too afraid to do it!


I HIGHLY recommend the red on the interior... If it helps - this is what the end result will be...


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

akrupocin said:


> GM Cruze Leather Steering Wheel technical guide
> 
> Im not ready to do it this way, it can stay silver for now.


I honestly was a little nervous when I tackled the steering wheel. It turned out to be A LOT easier than I expected.


----------



## Monty_Eco (Sep 28, 2011)

Is that the red that is sold in most stores? I like the way that turned out.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

How did you avoid the airbag.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

akrupocin said:


> How did you avoid the airbag.


Disconnect the battery!


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you. I will have to do that when i get home tomorrow.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Disconnect the battery!


And wait 20 to 30 minutes for any built up energy to dissipate from the air bag. It can still go off if you tackle it right away. Follow the instructions in the link.


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

If you follow the guide that was posted earlier, it really is that easy. The two clips that hold the airbag in pop open, and the airbag will literally fall out in your lap. Once finished, it clips back in rather nicely. Trust me - I had never tackled anything around the airbags on any car before, so I was quite nervous, but there is literally no way you can mess it up.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

oMAHONEYo said:


> View attachment 6961
> 
> 
> Don't mind the tape on the window controls.. just got it tinted yesterday! Haha.



That looks really good!!!


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Finally built up the courage (and the patience) to pull out the silver trim in the Cruze. Grabbed a can of plastidip and went to town. Ended up coating around the radio, around the shifter, as well as on the shifter. It just looks so much cleaner (IMO). Now to get rid of the greyish beigeish panels on the dash/door... anyone know if THOSE can be painted? They're soft feeling so I don't want to mess that up. I just can't seem to find the black mesh kit online.
> 
> View attachment 6959
> View attachment 6958


how did you take off the shifter pieces?? i thought it just screwed off but want to make sure.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

MRidge43 said:


> how did you take off the shifter pieces?? i thought it just screwed off but want to make sure.


The trim actually just pops off, you just need to push forward and upwards with your thumbs on the base of the trim. Takes some prying.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Mick said:


> Hey Mahoney, is it possible to get a picture if the entire dash?
> 
> Martin, I highly recommend you doing it. Coinneach did his to match his ice blue exterior and it looks really nice, like it came stock even.


Why thank you.


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> The trim actually just pops off, you just need to push forward and upwards with your thumbs on the base of the trim. Takes some prying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


So yeah i didnt wait for your post b4 i tackled that and snapped the clips. No worries tho. :th_coolio:


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

OK, So i saw somewhere on here that someone had asked if plasti-dip would work on the grey fabric on the dash and door panels.......... i decided to do an experiment with the small piece between the steering wheel and radio. I have to say it looks really good!!!!!!! Im going to work piece by piece till its done cuz i really like the look.

P.S. The Fabric being soft doesnt seem to be an issue either.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

MRidge43 said:


> OK, So i saw somewhere on here that someone had asked if plasti-dip would work on the grey fabric on the dash and door panels.......... i decided to do an experiment with the small piece between the steering wheel and radio. I have to say it looks really good!!!!!!! Im going to work piece by piece till its done cuz i really like the look.
> 
> P.S. The Fabric being soft doesnt seem to be an issue either.


Pics pics pics! VERY interested to see what it looks like/if I'm going to have to now pick up another can of plastidip 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

After letting it completely set over night, the feel of it is just like factory! i cant wait to tackle the rest! Now i wonder what to do with the grey inserts in the seats?!?!?!?


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

MRidge43 said:


> View attachment 7227
> View attachment 7228
> 
> After letting it completely set over night, the feel of it is just like factory! i cant wait to tackle the rest! Now i wonder what to do with the grey inserts in the seats?!?!?!?

















OK, so i put that dash piece back on and took a couple pics with the radio and shifter trim pieces done as well........

Dont mind the song playin there haha:sigh:


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

MRidge43 said:


> View attachment 7229
> View attachment 7230
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice and good song :th_coolio:


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

MRidge43 said:


> View attachment 7227
> View attachment 7228
> 
> After letting it completely set over night, the feel of it is just like factory! i cant wait to tackle the rest! Now i wonder what to do with the grey inserts in the seats?!?!?!?


Nice! Got pics of the dash with the plastidipped inserts?

Edit: ignore that, looks awesome!

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

UPDATE:::: i did all the leather on the dash and am waiting to have the time to do the door inserts. Im not going to take the door panel off and do all that mess so im goin to do a nice tape job and newspaper the **** out of the door opening to avoid over spray. more pics all as soon as i can get the time to do this.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

MRidge43 said:


> UPDATE:::: i did all the leather on the dash and am waiting to have the time to do the door inserts. Im not going to take the door panel off and do all that mess so im goin to do a nice tape job and newspaper the **** out of the door opening to avoid over spray. more pics all as soon as i can get the time to do this.


Awesome! Can you take a few photos, would love to see


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

oMAHONEYo: The lighting in the footwells is fantastic!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

widgetoc said:


> oMAHONEYo: The lighting in the footwells is fantastic!


Thank you kindly! I had the LEDs to do it for about a month, tried to install and it would never work. It took me that month to figure out that I was trying to ground with a painted screw (couldn't see it!). Felt really silly. I've got a killswitch on it as well incase it's annoying! Easiest mod for sure. Grand total of like $40!


----------



## Cruzein_BNA (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea no kidding, very nice, much cleaner look. Very Nice.


----------

